# We are Celebrating...



## pops6927 (Apr 23, 2020)

,,,our 48th Wedding Anniversary, today, April 23rd!  George and Linda Fassett were wed in the Methodist Church in Adams, N.Y., 48 years ago today!








Back when I had hair!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats !!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats to you both. Ours will be coming up in November and 48 years as well. My question is, how did we here so fast?


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats! Adams is not far from where I grew up. Although I was not a glimmer in my parents eye 48 years ago. lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy anniversary pops!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats Pops and Linda!


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 23, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> ,,,our 48th Wedding Anniversary, today, April 23rd!  George and Linda Fassett were wed in the Methodist Church in Adams, N.Y., 48 years ago today!


Congrats


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## unclejhim (Apr 23, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> ,,,our 48th Wedding Anniversary, today, April 23rd!  George and Linda Fassett were wed in the Methodist Church in Adams, N.Y., 48 years ago today!


Congrats!!


----------



## radioguy (Apr 23, 2020)

Congratulations!! What's  for dinner??


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats and Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats!  48 years nice!  We just had our 35th Tuesday 4/21.  Time flies when you're , well you know the rest.  LOL


----------



## adam15 (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats and may you have many more!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats. Hope you have many more...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2020)

Congratulations to you and the bride.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 23, 2020)

So beautiful to see! Congratulations and God Bless you both.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 23, 2020)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 23, 2020)

Happy anniversary! That is so awesome to hear. What a beautiful thing marriage is. I’m so very happy for the both of you. I hope it was the best year ever.
G


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 23, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Congratulations!! What's  for dinner??


Well, we normally go out to dinner, but these times are way different now!  We ordered in from Outback Steak House with home delivery (I am 69 and Linda is 74, so we can't leave the house by law).  Got a Bloomin' Onion to share, me a Medium Rare Sirloin, Linda a Medium Tenderloin,  House Salads with choice of dressings, loaf of bread, Baked Potato with toppings of choice, no desserts.  They were half an hour late delivering it,  but we did get it and it was hot and delicious, right to our door!  About $30 apiece, delivered!  Well worth it for our anniversary!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2020)

Congratulations Pops, 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2020)

Congrats to the Newlyweds!!  Great Smooching Pic!
Sounds like a Great meal, but I'm sure your 49th & 50th will be even better when you make them yourself!!
Just had our 51st in December.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Apr 24, 2020)

Congrats Pops!  Any advice?  Approaching 25 years for us and not looking good


----------

